# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Extremadura estudia otro posible recurso ante el TC contra la reforma de competencias del Guadalquivir y el Duero

## F. Lázaro

http://www.elconfidencial.com/ultima...-20110916.html

EP - 16/09/2011

MÉRIDA, 16 (EUROPA PRESS)

El Gobierno de Extremadura va a encargar un informe al Consejo Consultivo de la comunidad para determinar la posibilidad de formular un recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra la reforma legal de las competencias del Guadalquivir y el Duero aprobada este pasado jueves en el Congreso.

Según ha indicado el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía, José Antonio Echávarri, en rueda de prensa después de que el Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta haya adoptado dicha decisión, la citada reforma "puede perjudicar" a Extremadura.

Así, ha insistido en que el Gobierno extremeño "sigue considerando que la gestión de los ríos debe ser por el Gobierno central y no por cada una de las comunidades".

En esta línea, ha subrayado que el Ejecutivo autonómico mantiene la postura de "aceptar" la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional tras los recursos formulados por la comunidad extremeño que "dice que los ríos no son troceables y que cuando discurren por varias comunidades las competencias las tiene que tener el Estado".

Finalmente, el consejero ha recordado que se trata de ríos que "tampoco tienen mucha incidencia" en Extremadura, debido a que "únicamente" el 2,35 por ciento del Guadalquivir pasa por Extremadura (unos 1.400 kilómetros) y el Duero por 35 kilómetros de la región.

----------

